

 Apple to stop shipping Mac Pro in Europe on March 1 - negrit
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/01/apple-to-stop-shipping-mac-pro-in-europe-on-march-1/

======
talmir
"In fact, PC sales have been declining for the last several quarters, with
market research firm Gartner recording a 4.9 percent decline in the most
recent quarter ending in December. The reason for that continued decline,
according to Gartner, is that consumers are increasingly using tablets to do
the things they might have done with a PC even a year or two ago."

Sorry, but no. If I take a look at my collegues, friends and family all of
them are still using desktop computers (The majority PC's, but some macs) and
the main reason they dont buy new PC's as often these days is because they
just dont have to. The computer they bought three or four years ago still has
enough horsepower to drive most new games at decent settings, and none of them
have any problems driving the newest enterprise software.

The reason such old computers are still powerful enough is two-fold: 1\.
Innovation is slowing down. The processing power of a computer does not
increase as fast as it used to. New software isnt as demanding of the current
generation of hardware as it was a few years back. Simply put: Hardware has no
reason to push the envelope anymore to the same degree as before. Software for
regular folk just does not need more horsepower for now.

2\. Consoles. Of the few software areas that has traditionally pushed PC
hardware development it was computer games. The newest game used to be an
awesome thing. You had a new-ish computer couldnt keep up with the newest and
greatest. Only some could afford to upgrade their rigs enough to run the
newest games at max resolution and settings. Consoles that compete with PC's
effectively put a roof on that. Games being developed today nearly always are
developed for release on the PC and a console. As the current generation of
consoles is a few years old it is easy to see which hardware is the limiting
factor. This means that even with med-budget computer hardware today you can
take the latest and greatest game and play it at maximum settings without
breaking a sweat because the game is primarily developed with the inferior
console hardware in mind.

So simply put, PC sales are not dwindling because of the tablet. It is
dwindling because the pressure to upgrade just is not there anymore.

------
bitcartel
Not looking good for the Mac Pro. Apple can't even be bothered to update the
machine to meet EU safety requirements, despite a few years of notice, whereas
other manufacturers have.

